

Ask HN: Feedback on SwarmIQ, a new Social RSS Reading Experience - swarmiq

Immediate access to our Invite-only Beta : http://www.swarmiq.com/register/ASKHN<p>Hi Guys,
      We just released v1.0 of the new SwarmIQ Social RSS Reader. Would love to get some feedback. What's your wishlist for a great reading experience?<p>thanks,
Team@SwarmIQ
======
asisin
The ability to engage deeper on certain channels vs others is pretty powerful.

------
pravinchandru
awesome interface.....easy to subscribe to rss feed sources and share it with
friends .....first social feed sharing service.

